# Capture One 25% off



## Halfrack (Apr 13, 2012)

Both the Pro and Express are discounted - $224.25 and $74.25 respectively. License works for Mac's or PC's

http://www.mupromo.com/deal/1828/capture-one-pro Expires on 4/22

http://www.phaseone.com/en/Image-Software/Capture-One/Pricing.aspx


----------



## Bosman (Apr 17, 2012)

Halfrack said:


> Both the Pro and Express are discounted - $224.25 and $74.25 respectively. License works for Mac's or PC's
> 
> http://www.mupromo.com/deal/1828/capture-one-pro Expires on 4/22
> 
> http://www.phaseone.com/en/Image-Software/Capture-One/Pricing.aspx


I hear good things about this program yet few people that i have ever met who use it. I have read Jeff Ascough or someone say its a little weird to get used to using it but he does. All that said he also has aperture and LR. I have no idea the advantage of a program like this especially when LR is $150 now.


----------



## skitron (Apr 17, 2012)

Bosman said:


> I have no idea the advantage of a program like this especially when LR is $150 now.



IMO, color management, color tools, extremely fast workflow to start with. Definitely worth the demo to see for yourself. No 5D3 support yet but should be soon.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 17, 2012)

skitron said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea the advantage of a program like this especially when LR is $150 now.
> ...


Ok then maybe i should ask a diff question, What does it have that makes it a better product than LR4? Also, Software always gets rebated before a new version comes out. Why get this version especially since it doesnt suport the 5dm3? I did know they didn't support this and have investigated this software but never loaded a free trial. It takes time to learn a new system.


----------



## skitron (Apr 17, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Ok then maybe i should ask a diff question, What does it have that makes it a better product than LR4? Also, Software always gets rebated before a new version comes out. Why get this version especially since it doesnt suport the 5dm3? I did know they didn't support this and have investigated this software but never loaded a free trial. It takes time to learn a new system.



I think the rebate is just in response to Adobe's current pricing...of course who really knows for sure but them...

It took very little time to learn the basics yet I keep finding new things, their mailings that showcase how to use various advanced features are nice, and the program has a very mature feature set geared towards production. 

For me, the biggest things that are IMO better than Adobe are what I mentioned earlier (color management, color tools, workflow). For whatever reason, I can get where I want in noticably less time is the biggest thing. I love Adobe quality, but don't much care for their interfaces and workflows. That said I do use them for video with Premier Pro. 

Probably the biggest shortcoming is the lack of a set of lens correction templates for popular lenses, you have to make your own. Of course they make it dirt easy for color cast correction and light falloff, but not as simple for lens distortions. For me, color is way more important than distortion correction, so it's a good fit.

Hope this helps. Also, you might check out their YouTube tutorial channel and the Image Doctor's blogs if you want a closer look before demo.


----------

